# Spring Nationals



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I went to Houston to see my brother and go to my grand nephew's 1st birthday party. Didn't realize the NHRA was in town till my brother pulled out 3 tickets and said we were going on Sunday. Awesome day. I haven't been to the digs in a few years.





































Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, at least I didn't block any of your shots. I like the high speed stuff too. Too bad we didn't get a chance to meet. It was great that the clouds kept the temperatures down, but the lighting went south really fast later in the day. 

Thanks for sharing these...


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Where were you standing*

I tried to get a shot of all the photographers along the fence. Figured I'd get a shot of you on your dream day. And I didn't take my phone with your number on it so I couldn't call. Rented one of those travel scooters that will fit in the trunk. Man what a blessing. I bet you got some killers can't wait to see them. This is my first attempt at the dragsters. I have other side of the fence passes for a couple of SCCA races coming up. MSR in Houston this weekend and TWS on memorial day. Probably too late to get you in at the one this weekend but if you have time on Memorial Day weekend and want to go to TWS I can get you in touch. If you aren't SCCA member it costs 15 for a weekend membership.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*A couple more*




























I used that dot tune method to micro adjust my lenses before this event. Seems to be off just a bit so I'll be getting one of those lens align set-ups. I was training my brother this time as well. He has a 70D and 100-400L IS USM. He got a few keepers was very happy to get any good ones first time out. He's taken some pics of the grandkids etc but nothing that was moving very fast  Although my grand nephew is pretty swift. I managed to get in some Motocross R/C and NHRA so it was a full weekend.

Griz
Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*And some MX*



















And a couple ankle biters.



















Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool. Nice job on the captures. One of these days I need to give that a shot.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

In the second set of pic's it look's like Rusty standing behind Doug Kalitta's MAC TOOLS dragster.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool*

You know I thought that was him too  I'll go look through the rest of them I have a lot with him in them. But now its time to go back to Houston for the SCCA test and tune at MSR. While my brother is back from the middle east we are taking in as many races as we can. He just bought a 70D so I'm trying to get him up to speed before he goes back.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Is this him*










Is this Rusty? I'll find a better one when I get back.

Griz


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

With him making that face it's hard to tell but I think it is. I remember him standing on that latter on Sunday and he hurt his wrist on Saturday and had that black thing on his right wrist.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice shots of the dragsters.

Where were you standing to get the uncluttered shots? I moved down as far as section 5 or 6 on the Pit side but didn't get that look. Guess I should have been farther.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yep you got me. MT I always try to get as far away from the line as I can. The pitside grandstand goes to 1/8 mile, but after 1pm the light is wrong. Clouds evened the playing field this year.

Next year 2cool field trip...


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*on the landings*

I would get up on the landing at the front of the stands just before each shot then climb down. Go up and down so you don't shoot at the same landing each time or they will throw you off. Our seats were in sec 8 so I was shooting from probably 6 to 9. Just got back from 3 days shooting SCCA cars and a few other things. It was awesome getting that close up to the cars. There was a Mc Laren F1 parked in the pits as well. Man what a car.

Griz


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. Yeah, I should have gone farther down. Next year I hope to bring a longer lens. A buddy has a 400 5.6 I could probably borrow.

On Friday, no one was monitoring the isles until after noon. So I could actually go wherever. I did buy a seat in section 2, but didn't really need it. My seats were in the Top Eliminator Club. Not the best photography wise except for burnouts and pics of the teams preparing to start the cars.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Good Choice*

Good choice on the lens. Thats what I used. I love that lens. Its very sharp and the colors are deep.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Worked on this one a bit more*










Finally bit the bullet and subscribed to Creative Cloud. Just some stuff Lightroom just can't do. PS is even more amazing than it was when I used to use it. Picked up a Wacom tablet as well. Sure is nice for photo editing and its the pen and touch so I have ditched my mouse as well. I think my wrists will appreciate it.

Griz


----------

